

Did I find a phishing link from pakistan.gov.pk? - Ryoku
http://www.ryoku-weil.biz/blog/i-found-a-phishing-site-to-my-twitter-profile/

======
aroch
The reason the .gov.pk domains resolve into the US is fairly simple...

Their government domains[1] are controlled by Prolexic[2] a lesser known
brother of CloudFlare; they're a DDoS protection service.

[1]
[http://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=72.52.12.175?showDetails=t...](http://whois.arin.net/rest/nets;q=72.52.12.175?showDetails=true&showARIN=false&ext=netref2)
[2]<http://www.prolexic.com/>

~~~
Ryoku
That's pretty interesting, I didn't know of those services.

